# Need help dating gun.



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok I went to Ruger's website and tried to date a Ruger New Model Super BlackHawk. The serial number is 81 - 112XX, I see the list starts with 81 - 12401 which was made in 1974. Anyone have any Idea when the 81 - 112XX may have been made? It has a 7 1/2 barrel and it looks like the frame is a high polish. Thats all the details I have for now. A buddies friend posted some pictures of it trying to sell it. He's selling for 650.00 and i'm intrested in it if it's worht it, from what I can see it looks nice. Thanks for any info anyone can provide.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Between 1973-1974. Is it a New Model Super Blackhawk or a Super Blackhawk. The Super Blackhawk was manufactured from 1959 to 1973 and the New Model Super Blackhawk first production date is 1974 and that serial number falls in between. If it's a New Model SB it is one of the first runs of the model produced probably late 73 early 74 would be my guess.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for the Info denner, it is the New Model Super Blackhawk.


----------

